# Employment for Females in UAE



## irish_nonresident (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Im new to this fourm and I am, looking for some information I was hoping that some expats living in the UAE may assist me with. I am currently working with a Multinational here (electrical engineering) in the UK at present however prior to joining my current employer I travelled extensively with my previous employer throughout Europe, Asia and the Middle East. I would like to return to the UAE sometime in the near future as I liked what I saw and I would like to avail of the earning potential and tax breaks afforded to expats . 

I am lucky in that my current employer promotes internal geographic moves and assists with relocation, paperwork etc. My question relalates to my girlfriend and about how easy it would be for her to secure work in UAE (particularly Abu Dhabi) .She is currently doing her Phd in Law and the focus of her research is in middle eastern legal policy. She is also employed by a godd university here in the UK tutoring undergraduate students.

Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Women working in UAE have equal employment opportunities (except in oil & gas, where some restrictions apply, usually for offshore work). As your girlfriend she will not be able to come under your sponsorship, unless you get married. 
The field of law is very competitive - one friend of mine was out of work for several months in 2012. But there are many law firms in Abu Dhabi, most will be based on Al Maryah (was Sowwah) Island if not already there. I think it is better to apply from overseas rather than come on a visit visa. That is because she is likely to get a better package for accommodation, travel, etc.


----------



## irish_nonresident (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Info...

It would be a novel way of asking her to marry me.?? would you like be be sponsored in the UAE .

We would hope that she could secure employment prior to us travelling there. We were curious regards what how female lecturers are treated in the UAE. I have experience of working in in UAE in the past but that was from a single males perspective it appeared that they have a western approach to gender equality for the most part at least.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Also strictly speaking you should be married if you plan to live together.
Gender equality is normal for most organisations but not always embedded in the psyche of all colleagues.


----------

